# 1" offset toilet flange?



## swindmill (Dec 1, 2011)

I am remodeling a bathroom. I left the toilet drain line in place.  I'm getting ready to lay durock and tile, so I was measuring the distance between the wall and center drain line to make sure I could use the Kohler Persuade toilet I had planned on using.  Unfortunately, I'm just now realizing that I only have 11".  The Kohler Persuade calls for 12", with only 1/2" between the tank and wall.  I have no experience with offset flanges, but is this something relatively simple to pop in place of the existing the flange? I know other 12" toilets are a little more forgiving, so I can just go with a different toilet if the offset flange is an issue.


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 1, 2011)

It all depends on the connection between the existing flange and the soil pipe, and the vertical dimension of the offset flange you use.  If the current flange is tightly-glued, you'll need to remove a bit more of the soil pipe and then add a short run and coupling to bring things up to the new flange's bottom.  Hopefully you have easy access (as in a basement, or deep crawl space).

I installed a special-order Kohler Wellworth a few years ago, with the 10" flange-to-wall distance.  Turns out I could have used the standard 12", as the Wellworth's tank is about 2-1/4" from the wall.  The thing plugs up every now and then, unlike the American Standard Champion 4 we installed at the same time in the upstairs bathroom--that thing doesn't know what a plunger is!


----------



## Redwood (Dec 2, 2011)

Ahh the Kohler Persuade....

Looks neat but a nightmare to install and service...

I'd return it and get a Toto Eco-Drake with Sanagloss CST744EG you'll get a much better toilet...

The 12" rough Eco-Drake will fit a rough in as low as 10 7/8"

Don't pay attention to the MSRP on the website you will easily find it selling for less...


----------



## swindmill (Dec 9, 2011)

I ended up installing an American Standard Clean Cadet 3, which has a similar look to the Persuade, but leaves room for a shut off valve behind it. It's not a Toto, but for the price range I was looking at, it had the look I wanted and the 1.28 tank.  It installed on the 11" rough in with room to spare.  I did find a place nearby that had an Eco-Drake bowl, but they didn't have the 1.28 tank in stock. It was $280 with a 1.6 tank, I believe; considerably less than the MSRP for sure.


----------



## Puddlesx5 (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh the dreaded 1.28 gal. flush.


----------



## isola96 (Dec 15, 2011)

swindmill said:
			
		

> I am remodeling a bathroom. I left the toilet drain line in place.  I'm getting ready to lay durock and tile, so I was measuring the distance between the wall and center drain line to make sure I could use the Kohler Persuade toilet I had planned on using.  Unfortunately, I'm just now realizing that I only have 11".  The Kohler Persuade calls for 12", with only 1/2" between the tank and wall.  I have no experience with offset flanges, but is this something relatively simple to pop in place of the existing the flange? I know other 12" toilets are a little more forgiving, so I can just go with a different toilet if the offset flange is an issue.



Are you using durock for wall or floor?...
Not on the subject but fig I ask lol


----------

